# 922 Sling Issues with Mobile Devices



## chrisd123 (Jan 19, 2009)

Hello, 

I seem to be having more issues than I used to with my 922 and mobile devices. I have a Thunderbolt, Galaxy Tab, and 3 iPhones and they all seem to be hit and miss when connecting. The Sling receiver shows up with a yellow dot so the device thinks its not online. 

My receiver is online and going into broadband setup shows its always connected and everything shows OK. 

I can access it 100% of the time so far with Dish Online, it fires right up and connects. Also it seems like if I reboot my 922 and then wait for it to go green I can connect with one of my mobile devices but if I decide to end that stream then the receiver will go yellow again and no mobile devices can connect but Dish Online can. 

I have done all the troubleshooting and am in Networks by trade so I have ruled out with 99% certainty that it's not my network. 

Anyone else have this issue?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Hi... if you look in this forum you will see other threads with similar problems.

Sometimes you can logout and then log back in and it will work. Other times you have to reset the receiver.

I have found my receiver sometimes doesn't go into standby completely even though it appears to do so... and it won't update overnight or allow remote connections when in this limbo state.

It seems to be a common issue, that Dish has been told about by many customers by now... so we can only hope they are working on a fix.


----------



## JimD (Apr 8, 2005)

I encountered something like this yesterday. After having connected successfully via my iPad from the office on several occasions, when I tried it yesterday the icon for my 922 showed "yellow" instead of "green", and the text saying I tried to do something that requires an Internet connection to the receiver appeared. I tried several times yesterday - all failed the same way. When I got home I tried the iPad app again - still failed.

So I tried to access it via the web browser on the iPad. This worked! Except the browser is not supported for sling video, and it told me this.

Then I tried the iPad app again - and it worked!

I think the next time I am unable to access it from the office using the iPad app I will try using the Safari browser on the iPad and see if this makes the app work again.


----------

